# Excellent service



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Quick note to say thank you for the excellent service and speedy delivery.

I ordered 30/12 but made a small mistake on the items.

Emailed C&S on 31/12 to change the order, and they very kindly immediately updated the order and sent me a revised invoice. Everything was received today extremely well packaged.

Thanks very much. 

Rob


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Cannot fault them, always trouble free. Had an order just after new year, great service as always.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

66Rob said:


> Quick note to say thank you for the excellent service and speedy delivery.
> 
> I ordered 30/12 but made a small mistake on the items.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rob for your kind words and your order! :buffer:


----------

